# Guard dog adopts tiny abandoned kitten...



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

SO cute!!

Guard Dog Adopts Tiny Abandoned Kitten, And The Friendship Couldn't Be Cuter


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

That is super cute!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Great story! Thanks


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a sweet sweet story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah...That's a Great way to start my day at work!! Precious!!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Awww. The kitten is so very tiny! Lol. Lovely friendship! TY, Marcia!


----------

